# Puppy with UTI



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry if you are a member of the same facebook groups as me and this is a repeat. I am trying to get as many suggestions as I can. 

I need help. Well, its for my friend. She has a wolf/shepard mix puppy. It is going on 12 weeks old. It is suffering from reoccurring UTI's. She has taken her puppy to the vet and the pup was put on antibiotics for a month. They also took xrays and found nothing (no stones or crystals). She feeds her Blue Buffalo puppy food. I suggested they try cranberry extract and they said it helped. I should add that the puppy tends to drink water to the point of throwing up or peeing itself in the crate (I assume because it has a UTI?) so they said they are limiting the water intake (only letting her drink a small amount at a time and offering ice cubes to slow her down). Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

*D-Mannose* is AMAZING when it comes to UTI's. 

Look at the reviews here.:Amazon.com: D-Mannose 500 mg - 120 Caps: Health & Personal Care

When Teaghan was a puppy, she had a bladder infection. She would just squat and pee anywhere. I took her to my vet, she suggested d mannose, it was cleared up within a week. 

Joe


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Limiting water is not a good idea. You want to flush the system. Females are more prone to UTI's than males. I would trim all long hairs off of her vulva and wipe her every time after she has a pee with a baby wipe. ACV in her water daily will also help. I would also change foods and see if that makes a difference.

I have never heard of D-Mannose but if it works, it works


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Switch her off blue buffalo. I knew 3 different dogs, different breeds and ages and at seperate times, who all got UTI's from being on blue buffalo kibble. If it were my dog and I was feeding kibble, I would switch to Acana. And also look into using a cranberry supplement. I use Organika cranberry capsules for my cats, just pop the capsule and sprinkle the powder on top of their food. I prefer the capsule over pills because there are no extra ingredients like the binding agents for pills. 

Also, I would probably give some canned food into the rotation as well. Other kibbles that are urinary safe (contacted several companies when I was looking for the right food for my cats) are Natures Variety, Natural Balance, Holistic Select. They all produce an acidic urine pH between 5-6.5. And in the past 3 years that I have taken them off their vet diet, no more urinary issues whatsoever. 

Hope this info helps your friend!


----------

